# Question about the walking dead



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2018)

So yea, recently, i noticed that the viewership of twd has gone below 5M
So i was wondering, is it the fault of netflix
And if so, is there a way to see netflix viewership somewhere?
Thanks


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2018)

No, it's the fault of the show being horribly boring and going nowhere for the past 8 seasons.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Nov 30, 2018)

it's a joke now, well it looks like Lucille is coming out of retirement


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2018)

Nah i know lot of people just get the show on netflix, id like to know if theres a way to get netflix viewership
Thanks


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2018)

LOL
Apparently, walking dead.is the most watched show on netflix
I guess its far from dying


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 4, 2018)

I know its consistent with the comics, but when the Rasta King w/ Tiger showed up, I bailed.

Loved the first few seasons, The Governor etc.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I guess its far from dying


It's already dead, it just hasn't stopped moving yet. 

Which is fitting, when you think about it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2018)

Veho said:


> It's already dead, it just hasn't stopped moving yet.
> 
> Which is fitting, when you think about it.


it might not be running fast, but at least, it's walking 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

BTW, Whisperers appeared


----------



## smf (Dec 4, 2018)

It was ok until the governor and negan.

The problem is they turned it into a soap opera and use the same tropes.

They want to have really bad baddies, but they want them to stay around for a long time.

I just want to watch them kill a few zombies, come across a problem, solve it quickly, move on. I don't like building suspense for the sake of it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2018)

smf said:


> It was ok until the governor and negan.
> 
> The problem is they turned it into a soap opera and use the same tropes.
> 
> ...


if you want zombies to be the main threat of the story,
then Walking Dead isn't for you
In this show, livings are the main threat
that's a particularity of this zombie show that makes us love it




Hanafuda said:


> I know its consistent with the comics, but when the Rasta King w/ Tiger showed up, I bailed.
> 
> Loved the first few seasons, The Governor etc.


Apparently, Season 5 was the best according to fans
https://walkingdead.fandom.com/wiki/The_Walking_Dead_Wiki


----------



## SG854 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2018)




----------

